
A Ruby gem for genetic algorithms - MrBra
https://github.com/dorkrawk/darwinning
======
dorkrawk
Hey, this is my library! Thanks for submitting it. Let me know if you have any
questions.

~~~
MrBra
Hi and thanks for developing this library! Could please document a bit better
the options that reproduction and mutation take? Cheers!

